# Chad Features 101 for Idiots



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 22, 2019)

This shits is normie friendly too, I use it as a way to gently slide the dick in the ass of non redpills.

Trigger safe, lots of sweet talk.


----------



## Deleted member 3523 (Oct 22, 2019)

Gay


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 22, 2019)

colez said:


> Gay


ty bb


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

"Tall Dark and Handsome"


----------



## Titbot (Oct 22, 2019)

My eyes and nose fucken me over so fucken much fuckkkkkk


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 22, 2019)

noped said:


> High iq, although philtrum:nose is weird and the nose looks droopy


spents 10+ hours on the video my first premiere render in a while and that was exactly what I thought, after forgot to philtrum pill and philtrum/chin ratio. I also didn't add stuff like fwhr and EME angle, some parts of the shoops need work like should have fucked with nose ratios after the thinning, the hooded eyes look like eyeshadow, strong lines at cuts etc etc. Some things left out due to time constraints for getting video out soon others due to constraints for trying not to make the video long as fucking fuck.


If my channel gets more views I would certainly redo the video with more content and cleaned up shoops, ngl it's hard doing like 30+ shoops for a video, making a script then doing voice, getting a proper into alone was like an hr.

Any ideas for good videos? obviously this version for girls is next, planning on doing bodies for both but I think I will do girls bodies before faces.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Oct 22, 2019)

good vid for new users tbh


----------



## x30001 (Oct 22, 2019)

dnr but 

harmony its the only thing i can say


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Oct 22, 2019)

good vid for normies but they will say the morph "Looks too weird" 
or something along those lines

don't exaggerate the features too much tbh


Cheekbones said:


> good vid for normies but they will say the morph "Looks too weird"
> or something along those lines
> 
> don't exaggerate the features too much tbh



Also include IRL examples of "good face" and "bad face"
male models or actors


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 22, 2019)

Cheekbones said:


> good vid for normies but they will say the morph "Looks too weird"
> or something along those lines
> 
> don't exaggerate the features too much tbh
> ...


can you format that last part into a different concept altogether? I want to make a completely different video, I was thinking about doing stuff like sexual dimorphism in the face and other factors like neoteny mushed in, gotta be careful not make it to long. To gain viewers I need to do something different and most videos aren't this redpilled, nor do they have a positive vibe and fully explain the concepts. Overall although videos will exist that are very redpilled it should attract normies by nicely framing the subject which is literally chad morphs in a way they can approach and is interesting and objective. I do need some feel good videos to pad it like "top best looking actors" which is just a list of the most popular decent looking ones and bullshit like that which is basically busywork and exposure bait..

anyway as much as you may think normies won't like this level of redpill comparing gl to ugly people is even deeper into the pill so anyone offput by my very fact based and nice toned video would hate that gossip tier drivel, think on it for a second. I think you have a good video idea lurking in your head that I would love to do.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Oct 23, 2019)

Chad mogs all


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

Vermilioncore said:


> Chad mogs all


Thank you for your insightful contribution


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> can you format that last part into a different concept altogether? I want to make a completely different video, I was thinking about doing stuff like sexual dimorphism in the face and other factors like neoteny mushed in, gotta be careful not make it to long. To gain viewers I need to do something different and most videos aren't this redpilled, nor do they have a positive vibe and fully explain the concepts. Overall although videos will exist that are very redpilled it should attract normies by nicely framing the subject which is literally chad morphs in a way they can approach and is interesting and objective. I do need some feel good videos to pad it like "top best looking actors" which is just a list of the most popular decent looking ones and bullshit like that which is basically busywork and exposure bait..
> 
> anyway as much as you may think normies won't like this level of redpill comparing gl to ugly people is even deeper into the pill so anyone offput by my very fact based and nice toned video would hate that gossip tier drivel, think on it for a second. I think you have a good video idea lurking in your head that I would love to do.


include fighting success too if you make dimorphism or high/low trust face.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 23, 2019)

God seeing all these shitty YouTubers trying to popularize PSL autism is extremely pathetic cringe, I just can't stand it. It's like they're taking this shit way too seriously.


----------



## T_T (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> spents 10+ hours on the video








This is what happens when the Lookism Show closes down


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 23, 2019)

Beyond terrible voice over. Felt like I was watching some sleep-drunk guy mumbling in his sleep.

The ludicrous Photoshop abomination at the end will surely scare off most of the people who have clicked on this video.

The majority of people only consider facial symmetry and haircut as factor of attraction from the get go, they will not accept a badly exaggerated caricature of PSL's looks standards, especially not when it's presented to them in the first video they watch.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Beyond terrible voice over. Felt like I was watching some sleep-drunk guy mumbling in his sleep.
> 
> The ludicrous Photoshop abomination at the end will surely scare off most of the people who have clicked on this video.
> 
> The majority of people only consider facial symmetry and haircut as factor of attraction from the get go, they will not accept a badly exaggerated caricature of PSL's looks standards, especially not when it's presented to them in the first video they watch.


yes ppl hate controversy and are surely appalled by a image scientifically designed to be extremely attractive

please apply to mensa you are a national treasure


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> This shits is normie friendly too, I use it as a way to gently slide the dick in the ass of non redpills.
> 
> Trigger safe, lots of sweet talk.



I am not idiot


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 23, 2019)

just use male models and subhuman comparisons, way easier tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> just use male models and subhuman comparisons, way easier tbh


normies will just say some stupid shit like jaw without any real clue this video is informational


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

T_T said:


> This is what happens when the Lookism Show closes down





Hang zesto kike


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2019)

why the hell are you teaching PSL to normies for? 

you're the enemy in my eyes


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> This shits is normie friendly too, I use it as a way to gently slide the dick in the ass of non redpills.
> 
> Trigger safe, lots of sweet talk.







Bro i know this is a lot to ask but could you fix my face ?


MrGlutton said:


> why the hell are you teaching PSL to normies for?
> 
> you're the enemy in my eyes





Cause i was once a normie i wouldn't wish being this ugly on my worst enemy


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bro i know this is a lot to ask but could you fix my face ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I can fix your face


MrGlutton said:


> why the hell are you teaching PSL to normies for?
> 
> you're the enemy in my eyes


we were all normies once, imo MGTOW is useless unless it's widespread adopted


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> yes I can fix your face
> 
> we were all normies once, imo MGTOW is useless unless it's widespread adopted







Acually ill just pm


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

tried a new technique I learned today, don't hate it

I usually focus more on big picture vs details though

if it looks like shit squint a bit lmao


reptiles said:


> Acually ill just pm


fuck I literally just sperged out for like an hour on this shit i'm legit crazy af


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> tried a new technique I learned today, don't hate it
> 
> I usually focus more on big picture vs details though
> 
> ...





looks wierd tbh could you possible do 1 as good as the 1 in the vedio


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> looks wierd tbh could you possible do 1 as good as the 1 in the vedio


I used a bunch of diffrent peopels features and had a non dogshit picture fack u kent this is the best u gunna get


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> I used a bunch of diffrent peopels features and had a non dogshit picture fack u kent this is the best u gunna get






Why does it still look off though if you have all the right traits ?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Why does it still look off though if you have all the right traits ?


for my video is measures shit like 3rd and ipd and shit homie not gunna sit there and do that shit for a morph -_- literally that video took me over 10 hours to make, ill fix it up some and tell me if its ok


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> for my video is measures shit like 3rd and ipd and shit homie not gunna sit there and do that shit for a morph -_- literally that video took me over 10 hours to make, ill fix it up some and tell me if its ok





Oh ok thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Oh ok thanks bro








if this doesn't look better it's legit your monitor if you have an IPS panel or nice smartphone look at it on that


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> if this doesn't look better it's legit your monitor if you have an IPS panel or nice smartphone look at it on that





What seems off the harmony of the dude on the right looks closer to me and it looks much better no offense what is the difference


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> What seems off the harmony of the dude on the right looks closer to me and it looks much better no offense what is the difference
> 
> 
> View attachment 145099


I fixed your genetics instead of making u black


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> I fixed your genetics instead of making u black





The main difference is the bones in the 2nd pic is much better but then again the vedio you did have 10 hours and you did this off the cuff


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 24, 2019)

reptiles said:


> The main difference is the bones in the 2nd pic is much better but then again the vedio you did have 10 hours and you did this off the cuff


2nd pic = your pic?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> 2nd pic = your pic?





No it was what i would look like with a few mm projection it's impossible unfortunately currently what change was the entire face moved forward by a 10 mm roughly but fornatley my facial shape somewhat meets the criteria most likely though i would get the left of the far right one not as good looking but still tyrone lite atleast


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 24, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No it was what i would look like with a few mm projection it's impossible unfortunately currently what change was the entire face moved forward by a 10 mm roughly but fornatley my facial shape somewhat meets the criteria most likely though i would get the left of the far right one not as good looking but still tyrone lite atleast
> 
> View attachment 145493


true that guy mogs me I posted here and got rated psl 5 hes atleast +2 points

EDIT:fixed 5 not 7


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> true that guy mogs me I posted here and got rated psl 7 hes atleast +2 points





Don't get me mistaken this was not a mog battle i was on about your morph compared to this to illustrate which looks natural and which doesn't that's all i think you went a bit over board a little bit and it's not your fault it's really bloody hard to copy what nature does


----------



## beyourself (Oct 24, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The majority of people only consider facial symmetry and haircut as factor of attraction from the get go


*nibbawut*​


SigmaDONkek said:


> I posted here and got rated psl 7


*Haha classic*​


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 24, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *nibbawut
> 
> Haha classic*​


sorry I ment 5 I posted what I got rated on lookism by accident, i'm redpille dnow, let me change it


----------



## beyourself (Oct 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> sorry I ment 5 I posted what I got rated on lookism by accident, i'm redpille dnow, let me change it


*You're more than 5 my Shittyforum.net buddyboyo, but considering you went fat for some reason there's no chance you're 7.
At least it's fixable *​


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 24, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *nibbawut*


what a cringy twat you are


----------



## beyourself (Oct 24, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> what a cringy twat you are


*Took that into account*​


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 24, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *Took that into account*​


don't listen to this guy hes perpetually butthurt


----------



## beyourself (Oct 25, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> don't listen to this guy hes perpetually butthurt


*Of course*​


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 25, 2019)

fucking holy shit guys ty for support, the next video I dod will be womens beuty tricks and will expose the levels of makeupfruad, yogapantmaxxing, and instagram angles in a bluepilled and nice but gotcha way!


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 25, 2019)

Lol. Here have another bump.


----------



## lmfao (Oct 26, 2019)

i need a jaw


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 26, 2019)

Chad feature number one: harmony


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 26, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Lol. Here have another bump.


ty bb

*pats self on back*


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for the support everyone!

I am working on my new video on Instagram female magic!!!!

video should be out 3-7 days, should make for a good video to post to aware people onjust how it's done, think of it as informational.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 5, 2019)

Why isn't this stickied yet? 

Guess I'm making a new thread for my next video once I beat this sickness.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 13, 2019)

New Vid is out.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 3, 2020)

whoa 3k views


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 3, 2020)

All these roids and black people genetics only to get voice mogged by a puny ass white twink like me.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 3, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> All these roids and black people genetics only to get voice mogged by a puny ass white twink like me.


keep crying about your dogshit opinion like i care some faggot thinks they mog someone else get in line


----------

